# Anwendung über Button beenden?



## soucy (31. Jul 2006)

Hallo, mein Programm ist wie folgt aufgebaut:

Ich habe eine Hauptklasse, in welcher sich auch die main befindet.

Hier lege ich mir ein JFrame (gui) an.


```
//Create and add the components to the window
		Application app = new Application();
		Component contents = app.createComponents();
		gui.getContentPane().add(contents);
```

In der Klasse Application wird mir ein Container angelegt, welcher die ganzen Labels,Buttons usw. beherbergt.

Nun stehe ich an folgender Stelle auf dem Schlauch.


```
/* Position of the close button */
		close_button.setBounds(700, 520, 70, 20);
		close_button.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e)
			{
			      // Aufruf der das Programm beendet
			}
		});
		pane.add(close_button);
```

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich in den "actionPerformed" Bereich einfügen muss, damit mein komplettes Programm bei drücken des Close Buttons beendet wird?

Wenn ich ein setText einfüge geht es einwandfrei. D.h. mein Listener usw. funktioniert ich brauch eigentlich nur noch eine Hilfe wie ich nun in dem Aufruf selbst das Programm beenden kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jul 2006)

```
System.exit(0)
```
0 bedeutet das keine Fehler aufgetreten sind.


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Jul 2006)

System.exit(0);

oder auch

dispose();


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Jul 2006)

dispose() schließt den Frame und gibt ihn frei; beendet aber nicht das Programm.


----------



## soucy (31. Jul 2006)

Vielen dank für die Hilfe.


----------

